# little Satilla WMA



## jgowan66 (Sep 5, 2016)

recently moved to Blackshear,Ga. Seeking information on Little Satilla WMA. I have scouted some of the management area but looking for someone who has first hand knowledge of the WMA.


----------



## b rad (Oct 3, 2016)

not a good wma honestly


----------



## Captain Bachlott (Oct 15, 2016)

I've hunted it a few times hard to beat any hunting off a river. Makes some tracks you'll find a buck. Lots of decent bucks killed off that wma over the years.


----------



## garveywallbanger (Nov 3, 2016)

Its tough sledding...thick brush abounds and can force what other hunters that are there to bump into each other while trying to hunt with some visability.


----------

